# 2014-2015 Eligibility Chart



## Jason Svoboda

*Senior Eligibility (2)*
F Jake Kitchell *
F Justin Gant

*Junior Eligibility (4)*
G Devonte Brown *
F Brandon Burnett *
G Tre Bennett
F Khristian Smith 
F Matt Van Scyoc (Transfer from Citadel, not eligible in 2015-2016)

*Sophomore Eligibility (2)*
F T.J. Bell *
G Grant Prusator
G Kalen Alexander !
G Nick Amor !

*Freshman Eligibility (4)*
G Brenton Scott *
F Alex Etherington *
G Laquarious Paige
F Brandon Murphy

*Legend*
* Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
! Denotes Walk-On


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> *Senior Eligibility (4)*
> F Jake Kitchell *
> F Justin Gant
> F Demetrius Moore
> C Mike Samuels #
> 
> *Junior Eligibility (4)*
> G Devonte Brown *
> G Brandon Burnett *
> *G Tre Bennett*
> F Khristian Smith
> 
> *Sophomore Eligibility (3)*
> G Brenton Scott
> F Alex Etherington
> F T.J. Bell *
> 
> *Freshman Eligibility (2)*
> G Laquarious Page
> *F Brandon Murphy*
> 
> *Legend*
> * Denotes Redshirt
> # Denotes Medical Redshirt



Did Bennett & Murphy commit? Also, doesn't Samuels have TWO (2) years of eligibility. He's never played for ISU...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Did Bennett & Murphy commit? Also, doesn't Samuels have TWO (2) years of eligibility. He's never played for ISU...


Yes. Updates are in their profiles.


----------



## Bluethunder

Do we have one more scholarship for the '14 class or are we full now?


----------



## TreeTop

At 13, I believe we are now full.

We have 14 on the roster this year, cuz Lucas is a walk-on.


----------



## Bluethunder

Quabachi said:


> At 13, I believe we are now full.
> 
> We have 14 on the roster this year, cuz Lucas is a walk-on.



Thank you oh wise chief. :lol:


----------



## SycfromBirth

Wow, we will apparently have some experienced players on the block for 2014-15, but we are going to lose it all at once!


----------



## TreeTop

Assuming Mike Samuels plays next year, will he have one or two years of eligibility?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Quabachi said:


> Assuming Mike Samuels plays next year, will he have one or two years of eligibility?



You normally only get 5 yrs, I believe, to get your 4 yrs in.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

sycamorebacker said:


> You normally only get 5 yrs, I believe, to get your 4 yrs in.



It's usually pretty tough to get a sixth year, but Lansing recently said Mike wasn't going to come back late in the season and burn a year of eligibility.  This makes me believe they think he has a chance to be granted a sixth year.  Just speculation though.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Assuming Mike Samuels plays next year, will he have one or two years of eligibility?



The staff Todd Golden he has 2 years. However, that would be assuming the NCAA granted him a 6th year of eligibility which is rarely done. Honestly think they should cut ties with him this season and find someone that can play.


----------



## sycamorebacker

They called Smith a SO this year.  Does that mean he got his 4th year?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> They called Smith a SO this year.  Does that mean he got his 4th year?



I believe as long as he graduates in 4 years, he gets the extra year of eligibility.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> I believe as long as he graduates in 4 years, he gets the extra year of eligibility.



I love that Smith will be a 24 yr old senior....and I say that sincerely, he's gonna have the physique and mentality of a man, not a college kid.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Quabachi said:


> I love that Smith will be a 24 yr old senior....and I say that sincerely, he's gonna have the physique and mentality of a man, not a college kid.




And let's hope that he has the leadership qualities of a man also.   

Included in those leadership duties would be eliminating the substance abuse problem, that's surrounded the program for the last 4 - 5 years.

How would he (or any Senior or Junior led class) do this?

Leadership could mean setting every night curfew hours.  Including curfew hours on weekends!!!
Leadership could mean random bed checks at dorms, or any place where scholarship athletes are living.
Leadership could mean, submitting anyone on the team to own Drug Screening tests.   If leadership doesn't have the money to buy the Drug Testing Kits, then start asking others e.g. alumni, the head coach, the assistant coaches, or the AD for cash funds to buy them. 
Leadership means creating consequences for behavior.  You fail a drug test, you're running the stairs at the HC until you puke.
Leadership means calling people out in a team only setting.  
Leadership means accounting for conduct, on and off the court.

Someone mentioned in a post a week or two ago that they knew for a fact that two players on the team  didn't smoke pot.   That's not the point.  It only matters what they do as leaders, to stop the substance abuse cycle in their midst.

When I was in a fraternity at ISU, we had a mix of students, and I mean a mix.....but everyone, and I mean everyone knew who smoked pot, or who took pills.  Consequently, to control the usage and behavior, if you were caught smoking in the alley…it was $50.00 fine.  It was a $100.00 fine if caught smoking on fraternity property, and you were thrown out of the fraternity if caught with weed or drugs in the house.

So when Khristian becomes that 24 year old man, with all of the physical attributes, let’s hope it’s accompanied with some leader of the pack skills as well


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> *Senior Eligibility (2)*
> F Jake Kitchell *
> F Justin Gant
> 
> *Junior Eligibility (4)*
> G Devonte Brown *
> F Brandon Burnett *
> G Tre Bennett
> F Khristian Smith
> F Matt Van Scyoc (Transfer from Citadel)
> *
> Sophomore Eligibility (2)*
> F T.J. Bell *
> G Grant Prusator
> 
> *Freshman Eligibility (4)*
> G Brenton Scott *
> F Alex Etherington *
> G Laquarious Paige
> F Brandon Murphy
> 
> *Legend*
> * Denotes Redshirt
> # Denotes Medical Redshirt



Updated. Still leaves one spot open for 2014-2015 if we could find a fifth-year transfer. As it stands, means we would have 3 open scholarships for the 2015 recruiting class unless they find another transfer with multiple years of eligibility.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I count 2.  What are the 3?

If Van Scyoc redshirts, he should be in SO class, right?


----------



## Bluethunder

sycamorebacker said:


> I count 2.  What are the 3?
> 
> If Van Scyoc redshirts, he should be in SO class, right?



He isn't reshirting,  he is sitting out the mandatory one year per NCAA rules. He has already used up 2 seasons of eligibility.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> He isn't reshirting,  he is sitting out the mandatory one year per NCAA rules. He has already used up 2 seasons of eligibility.



I posted this in his transfer thread, but I wonder if the NCAA could be petitioned for immediate eligibility there? Not sure how the military schools work and with the glut of guys his size, we probably want him to sit.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I count 2.  What are the 3?
> 
> If Van Scyoc redshirts, he should be in SO class, right?



Sorry, you're correct. Should be two.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> He isn't reshirting,  he is sitting out the mandatory one year per NCAA rules. He has already used up 2 seasons of eligibility.



I just meant that he is with the SO class as far as eligibility, being eligible the next two years. It's ok the way you have it.    

Also, we are filled up for the upcoming season now.


----------



## Bluethunder

sycamorebacker said:


> I just meant that he is with the SO class as far as eligibility, being eligible the next two years. It's ok the way you have it.
> 
> Also, we are filled up for the upcoming season now.



I gotcha now.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> I gotcha now.



Oh.  I thought I was talking to Jason.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Also, we are filled up for the upcoming season now.



I've seen a couple schools get creative with this. I've seen some find a way to get the kid on academic scholarship during his transfer year or have him pay his own way/financial aid, especially in football. May just be a football thing but it would be awesome if we could do something like that.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> I've seen a couple schools get creative with this. I've seen some find a way to get the kid on academic scholarship during his transfer year or have him pay his own way/financial aid, especially in football. May just be a football thing but it would be awesome if we could do something like that.


Weren't theEitles on academic scholarship their entire ;career?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Valley round-up for the 2014-15 season:


http://collegebasketballtalk.nbcspo...ference-catchup-who-challenges-wichita-state/


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Get ready for lots of stories and posts from other schools' fans about our descent into the abyss.  It's coming.  I just hope we don't _actually _fall into the abyss...


----------



## Bluethunder

4Q_iu said:


> Valley round-up for the 2014-15 season:
> 
> 
> http://collegebasketballtalk.nbcspo...ference-catchup-who-challenges-wichita-state/



Can't agree with this guy picking Eville 6th.  They have too much coming back to be 6th.  I would not pick us ahead of Eville at this point.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sorry, you're correct. Should be two.



Noticed that we "lost" a guard to Butler.  I wonder since we only have 2 spots if we are going strictly for big guys.


----------



## GuardShock

Two spots? I'm confused? We're full for this year right?


----------



## sycamorebacker

GuardShock said:


> Two spots? I'm confused? We're full for this year right?



2 for the '15 class.   Kitch and Gant.


----------



## GuardShock

My question is who's gonna jump ball after gant leaves?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GuardShock said:


> Two spots? I'm confused? We're full for this year right?



Just look at the initial post. That is how the team is broke down per class and you can apply it going forward. So 2 for the 2015 recruiting class, 4 for 2016, etc. Even though Van Scyoc is a junior academically, his scholarship will actually come open for the 2017 class since he has to sit out next year.


----------



## haidaitang

Good post!Thank you!


----------

